# New Boat Recommendation



## Charlessyverson (Jan 29, 2013)

I am looking for some feedback, recommendations, and suggestions for a 19’ boat to purchase for inshore/nearshore use. I need something that will fit in the garage so I need to stay in the 19’ range. Any suggestions for something that can take a chop without beating you up? I am open to either bay or center console ideas. Thank you in advance for any and all input!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Chop and plaining equal getting beat up. Anything up to about 25 ft. Then that occasional 2 to 3 footer will catch you off guard.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not much in the 19’ Range is gonna take heavy chop good.


----------



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

Cape Horn in that range will do Better than most


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Panga


----------

